# [food storage] The Prudent Food Storage FAQ, version 4.0 update



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

This is to announce that I have finally finished the version 4.0
update of the Prudent Food Storage FAQ.

You can find it at: http://athagan.members.atlantic.net/Index.html

This is the first time I've updated the FAQ since before the Y2K
rollover. Much new material, old material neatened up, new sources,
and updated contact info for many sources I've listed previously.

The site itself is still a work in progress and I'll be adding more
content as I either find it or develop it.

If anyone one finds broken links or other errors or flaws I'd
appreciate it if you'd drop me a line. Much of the work had to be
done in fits and starts so it's easy to miss things.

.....Alan.



ETA, 2015: http://athagan.members.atlantic.net/PFSFAQ/PFSFAQ-1.html active direct link.


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

Looks real interesting...
lacyj


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

Neat stuff. I just glanced over the link and if you half not done so already, you might want to ad a book titled âSalt: A world historyâ by Mark Kurlansky. As the title suggests it is a history of salt. It is by no means a âhow toâ manual but it does contain a lot of information on how salt was used to preserve food. As a side note the author has written another book called Cod, which kinda goes along with the salt book.


----------



## Balancedmom2003 (May 20, 2003)

I have your stie bookmarked. I browsed over it and I intend to read it completely later.

Thanks,
Michele


----------



## Don Armstrong (May 8, 2002)

tk u


----------



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks Alan. Great info at a time when our future is unsure.

Non-preppers should read it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

Thank you so much for all of your work, and for sharing the link. I have saved it to "favorites" for ongoing study; and have sent the link to several friends who are like-minded in the self-sufficiency department.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Thanks for the link. Lots of very useful info. there.


----------

